# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Захотели бы вы пользоваться таким анти-зловредом ?

## drongo

Уважаемые посетители форума и участники проекта, мне просто интересно узнать мнение общественности по данному вопросу  :Wink: 
Вот такой простой случай : 
Компания, назовём её для примера просто "А", которая производит как зловредов так и анти-зловредов одновременно.
**Вам нужен анти-зловред( не важно бесплатно или платно )  
*Сам по себе Антизловред не седержит в себе ничего  зловредного, 100 %  * 
Внимание вопрос : 
Захотели бы вы пользоваться  анти-зловредом  компании "А" ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Surfer

Нужен вариант "ХЗ" ибо ситуации разные бывают.
Или вариант "я своим доволен".

----------


## Макcим

Если анти-зловред хороший то "да", если тот о которым идет речь, то "нет". Собственно голосовал "нет".

----------


## drongo

Maxim , Да упустил, 100% антизловред чистый.
 Surfer,Специально не добавил такой вариант, хочу узнать именно прямой ответ .
 Так как интересует, как  имидж компании влияет на желание клиента  :Wink:

----------


## Макcим

Под словом "хороший" я пониманию функционал. Если программе нет равных равных, а если аналогов пруд пруди...

----------


## drongo

> Под словом "хороший" я пониманию функционал. Если программе нет равных равных, а если аналогов пруд пруди...


Допустим аналоги однинaковые, хотя такое маловероятно

----------


## XP user

Кроме Олега и  Джиорджио Маоне (автор NoScript для Firefox) я и так уже никому не доверяю... )))

Paul

----------


## Ego1st

Если функционал устраивает, и работает как надо программа, а также потдержка производителя хорошая..
почему бы и нет.. поэтому проголосовал да

----------


## pig

"Да", но при выполнении дополнительных условий. Как то - уверенность в порядочности разработчика. В том, что антизловред и далее будет чистым и без закладок.

----------


## aintrust

Я не голосовал (вопрос поставлен в слишком уж категоричной форме, а реалии жизни - чуть сложнее), но сделаю небольшую ремарку. Я бы ответил "да", но с некоторыми оговорками:
- этот продукт должен иметь некоторые технологичекие преимущества в сравнении с аналогичными продуктами от других разработчиков;
- нужна полная уверенность в том, что продукт не содержит "закладок" (обратная сторона порядочности разработчика). 

Добавлю еще, что, на мой взгляд, моральный фактор - это не самое главное, хотя и очень важное в принятии решения условие. К примеру, чисто из моральных-этических (или политических) соображений относительно личности автора я бы не отказался от использования многофункционального и качественно сделанного им продукта.

----------


## rubin

Голосовал "за", если продукт действительно хорош  :Smiley:

----------


## TANUKI

> Если анти-зловред хороший то "да", если тот о которым идет речь, то "нет". Собственно голосовал "нет".


А о каком идет речь?  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

> Допустим аналоги однинaковые, хотя такое маловероятно


в смысле аналоги по качеству такие же?

----------


## Макcим

> А о каком идет речь?


Секрет.

----------


## icon

А что есть такие "анти-зловредные компании", сотрудники которых не писали бы никогда "зловредов"?
Вот если есть, то именно таким "анти-зловредом" я бы не захотел пользоваться.  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Писать, учиться одно, а продавать за деньги это уже совсем другое. drongo интересует второй вариант.

----------


## drongo

> А что есть такие "анти-зловредные компании", сотрудники которых не писали бы никогда "зловредов"?
> Вот если есть, то именно таким "анти-зловредом" я бы не захотел пользоваться.


Но я же задал вопрос об *одновременном* производстве * и*  распространении  . Конечно, кто не может написать  хороший вирус, тот и  хороший антивирус не напишет  :Wink: 


Никто не мешает писать антивирусной компании новые вирусы для обхода своего же антивируса- чтобы улучшить его  :Wink: И я всеми руками и ногами за это.Другое дело, когда этот вирус утекает на волю - по моему он должен уничтожаться и не покидать пределы лаборатории. А когда компания *распространяет* зловредов  которых создаёт наряду с  распространением анти-зловредa - по моему такой компании не жить.
P.S.
Раздел открыт для всех зарегистрированных пользователей, создавайте другой опрос, и я по другому проголосую  :Wink:

----------


## DVi

Синтетические "зловреды", естественно, создаются каждым антивирусным производителем - это необходимое условие для тестирования продуктов. Естественно, эти "зловреды" не покидают стен лаборатории.

Распространение зловредов сотрудниками антивирусной компании дискредитирует как самого сотрудника, так и его компанию, и способно поставить крест на дальнейшей деятельности этой компании на рынке безопасности.

----------


## icon

>>я же задал вопрос об одновременном производстве и распространении

Вот теперь понятно.

>>Распространение зловредов сотрудниками антивирусной компании дискредитирует как самого сотрудника, так и его компанию, и способно поставить крест на дальнейшей деятельности этой компании на рынке безопасности.

Только за каждым не уследишь...

----------


## Макcим

> Только за каждым не уследишь...


Есть понятие профессиональной этики. Если ты настоящий профессионал, ты себе такого просто не позволишь.

----------


## icon

Преходящий идеализм. :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Что охраняешь, то и имеешь (с) из "Фитиля" советских ещё времён

----------


## santy

проблема автомата Калашникова.

----------


## taloran

> Уважаемые посетители форума и участники проекта, мне просто интересно узнать мнение общественности по данному вопросу


Уже интересно  :Smiley: 



> Вот такой простой случай : 
> Компания, назовём её для примера просто "А", которая производит как зловредов так и анти-зловредов одновременно.


Ну какой же это простой случай... Сразу вспоминается  обвинение одной компании, которая якобы увлекалась  подобным баловством))
Да и воообще звучит интригующе , мы вам  мультифункционал, защита-нападение и нападение-защита))

У нас самый  прочный  щит, его невозможно  пробить никаким мечом...
У нас самый  мощный меч, его не остановит не один щит... 
Класс =)))



> *Вам нужен анти-зловред( не важно бесплатно или платно )


Как это не важно - бесплатно он мне может не нужен, а платно - не захочу, жалко лавандуса )))



> *Сам по себе Антизловред не седержит в себе ничего зловредного, 100 %


 Не знаю, не знаю, вам виднее - а я вам не доверяю и вообще это маркетинг  



> Внимание вопрос : 
> Захотели бы вы пользоваться анти-зловредом компании "А" ?


Зачем? Что я в нём забыл?))
Голосовать не стал, посколько смысла не вкурил 
Хотя и так  ясно вообщем  и по результатам  голосования   в частности  :Stick Out Tongue: 
За что и надо голосовать,так это за  подпись в профиле, что я  и сделал давно уже  :Wink: 
Всeх с Наступающим

----------


## Rene-gad

> Компания ... производит как зловредов так и анти-зловредов одновременно.


Тяжелый случай раздвоения личности, ИМО . Вступать в деловые отношения с такими персонами (физическими или юридическими) не безопасно для здоровья. Поэтому - НЕТ.

----------


## Surfer

*drongo*
Прошло уже более полугода, так про какой продукт была речь ?
Или это был просто абстрактный опрос ?  :Smiley:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

типа того  :Smiley:  Абстракция.

----------


## искандер

Смотря по ситуации.

----------


## Вячеслав12

Предполагаю, что речь идет о каспере :Smiley:  Голосовал НЕТ!

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Речь не идет о продуктах ЛК.

----------


## Вячеслав12

Будем считать, что нет :No:

----------


## Ivaemon

Такой конторе я бы не стал доверять. Нет.

----------


## XP user

> Предполагаю, что речь идет о каспере Голосовал НЕТ!


Это вы НЕПРАВИЛЬНО предполагаете!

Paul

----------


## NRA

А почему бы тогда вообще не создавать "зловреды", которые при определённых условиях (по чётным дням или с вероятностью 1:3) работает как "доброделы" (антизловреды)?

похоже на M$  :Wink:

----------


## Вячеслав12

> Это вы НЕПРАВИЛЬНО предполагаете!
> 
> Paul


У Вас есть иные предположения, опровергающие мои? :367:

----------


## XP user

> У Вас есть иные предположения, опровергающие мои?


Есть. Я знаю, по какому поводу был создан данный опрос. Разглашать НЕ буду.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## DVi

*Вячеслав12*, Ваши подозрения по поводу антивируса Лаборатории Касперского безосновательны, поэтому нечего и опровергать.

Основанием же для голосования послужил конкретный продукт, хорошо знакомый экспертам Вирусинфо. Его автор был уличен в создании продуктов прямо противоположной функциональности и не меньшей эффективности, и свое авторство он подтвердил. Название продукта и фамилия автора не разлашается, т.к. цель опроса не общественное порицание конкретного человека, а выяснение общественного мнения к подобной "совместной деятельности".

----------


## XiTri

Неужели речь про UG North?

----------


## Вячеслав12

> *Вячеслав12*, Ваши подозрения по поводу антивируса Лаборатории Касперского безосновательны, поэтому нечего и опровергать.
> 
> Основанием же для голосования послужил конкретный продукт, хорошо знакомый экспертам Вирусинфо. Его автор был уличен в создании продуктов прямо противоположной функциональности и не меньшей эффективности, и свое авторство он подтвердил. Название продукта и фамилия автора не разлашается, т.к. цель опроса не общественное порицание конкретного человека, а выяснение общественного мнения к подобной "совместной деятельности".


В чем же безосновательность? Почему один может, а другой нет? И кто это проверял? Ничего не хочу сказать плохого, каспер – вероятно, отличный антивирус, но исключать возможность создания отдельными программерами каких-нибудь «пробных вирусов» нельзя, причем у любого другого антивируса тоже.
Вы хоть бы как-нить намекнули про вашего Джекилла-Хайда, чтоб люди знали, что его антивирус лучше не использовать, тогда может и польза была-б от такого опроса, имхо

----------


## Ivaemon

*Вячеслав12*, судя по цитате:



> Его автор был уличен в создании продуктов прямо противоположной функциональности и не меньшей эффективности, и свое авторство он подтвердил. Название продукта и фамилия автора не разлашается


- можно предположить, что это продукт не какой-то серьезной фирмы типа ЛК, Симантека, ЕСЕТ, Софтвин и т.д.

----------


## XP user

> Вы хоть бы как-нить намекнули про вашего Джекилла-Хайда, чтоб люди знали, что его антивирус лучше не использовать, тогда может и польза была-б от такого опроса, имхо


Не согласен; это как раз отвлекало бы от принципиального вопроса. Тогда однозначно все голосовали бы против, потому что конкретного человека легче наказывать, чем абстрактного, неизвестного. 

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## herzn

Только тот, кто способен к большой ненависти - способен в большой любви. :Smiley: 
Если бы был вопрос - Готовы ли Вы пользоваться.., ответил бы - Да.
Потому что деваться некуда.
В этой сфере, как и во многих других, часто противоположности сходились и сходятся. :Wink: 
Если разработчик по-настоящему хороший.
Хотя может и лукавлю, зная о ком речь.
На самом деле все непросто. И мотив - первоопределяющий человека и его произведения резон.

----------


## XP user

> Только тот, кто способен к большой ненависти - способен в большой любви.


Это всё хорошо пока тот управлять умеет своей ненавистью - разрушительное чувство очень для самого же обладателя, такое же как зависть и ревность...  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## herzn

> Это всё хорошо пока тот управлять умеет своей ненавистью - разрушительное чувство очень для самого же обладателя, такое же как зависть и ревность... 
> 
> Paul


Так и есть.
Но управлять чувствами, если чувства настоящие, никто не может уметь.
Именно поэтому мотивы так важны.

----------


## Ivaemon

> Так и есть.
> Но управлять чувствами, если чувства настоящие, никто не может уметь.


Может. У человека есть воля. Именно сознательное управление своими чувствами с помощью воли отличает человека от животных.

----------


## sergey888

> Это всё хорошо пока тот управлять умеет своей ненавистью - разрушительное чувство очень для самого же обладателя, такое же как зависть и ревность... 
> 
> Paul


Не сравнивайте, зависть и ревность чувства дураков, а ненависть можно использовать с пользой, она может стать движущей силой. Мне в свое время ненависть помогла развить силу воли и дала стимул развивать силу тела.  :Wink:  
Когда человека ломают морально и помощи ждать неоткуда, ненависть может быть хорошей поддержкой. И тогда или сломаешься или закалишься.  :Wink:

----------

